# new port request: despotify



## b7j0c (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd like to put in a request for despotify, an open spotify lib. The homepage is here:

http://despotify.se/source-code/

There is a svn repo with a tarball download features.

I'm doing okay hacking around with the source a bit, but I don't think I have the full expertise to forge a proper port out of this. I'd be happy to help a more experienced porter.

thanks!
brad


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2011)

Porting is relatively easy. We even have a handbook for that too.

It's fixing the code itself that's sometimes quite challanging :e

Porter's handbook


----------



## b7j0c (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, in this case there is a little bit of code triage that needs to be done. The code doesn't compile without modification, and there isn't autotools support, just a Makefile

thanks
brad


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2011)

Patches to the source can be applied in a port. Just diff the files and put the patches in the files/ directory of the port. The porter's handbook also explains this.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2011)

The Porter's Handbook is good, but you can also learn a lot from looking at an existing port that's similar to the new one.


----------



## Ogham (Jan 28, 2012)

*Basic build instructions*

Hi,

I wanted to get the 'simple' despotify client running on my FreeBSD machine, especially for the ability to listen for remote commands.

Here is a basic guide to build, I haven't looked into *gmake install* as of yet. When I get time I will see if I can put a decent port together.

Install required libs (as superuser):

```
portmaster audio/libvorbis audio/mpg123
```

Checked out revision 517:

```
svn co https://despotify.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/despotify despotify
```

Create Makefile.local.mk from Makefile.local.mk.dist:

```
--- Makefile.local.mk.dist      2012-01-28 13:27:27.000000000 +0000
+++ Makefile.local.mk   2012-01-28 13:30:41.000000000 +0000
@@ -14,7 +14,7 @@
        # MAEMO4 = 1

        ## Install prefix
-       # INSTALL_PREFIX = /usr
+       # INSTALL_PREFIX = /usr/local

        ## Specify ncurses include path explicitly. (should contain curses.h)
        # NCURSES_INCLUDE = /usr/local/include/ncursesw
@@ -33,3 +33,8 @@
        ## via 'port install ..', try uncommenting these lines
        # CFLAGS += -I/opt/local/include
        # LDFLAGS += -L/opt/local/lib
+
+       ## FreeBSD
+       CFLAGS += -I/usr/local/include
+       LDFLAGS += -lpthread -L/usr/local/lib
+
```

and..

```
gmake
```

HTH some of you desperates! Sorry to necro-firstpost :e


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 10, 2013)

Has anyone got some reasonable success with this? I built it successfully, but it segfaults all over the place.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 10, 2013)

I had despotify running earlier, it didn't segfault then. I haven't used it for a while, but it seems to segfault a lot for me aswell.

EDIT: It seems as though there are underlying troubles with the version of despotify: http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=13443


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks.

In the meanwhile, I got the Windows client running with Wine. While not perfect, it does play music 

P.S.
I also tried the Linux version, but this requires QT4. Apparently there's no linux-qt4 in ports?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 10, 2013)

Is announced in last revision that API not longer supported.


> Mark DEPRECATED with a timeout of one month. The spotify API changed and is no longer supported.
> 
> Confirmed by:   author via IRC



Read svn commit: r309929.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 11, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> In the meanwhile, I got the Windows client running with Wine. While not perfect, it does play music



I'm going to assume that you haven't tried, but ask anyway, did you by any change get Wine-Spotify integrated into musicpd? That was my original reason for wanting to have despotify. It was fantastic to be able to play all kinds of music from different sources, with a lot of possibilities to control it, etc etc. 

Will probably have to wait to a new despotify-type client.


----------

